# TEE wtih cardioversion



## lclemen (Aug 28, 2014)

We have a new Cardiologist and he is doing a TEE with cardioversion.  Do I code 93312 with the 92960 or should this be coded differently.  Let me know if more information is needed.  

Lisa


----------



## Griffith_Tiffany (Aug 28, 2014)

If this physician placed the probe which my physicians do I bill
93312,93320-26,93325-26,92960


----------



## lclemen (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks Tiffany!!!  

One more thing does your physician dictate two separate reports?  One for the TEE and one for the cardioversion?  Or is it all on one report??

Lisa


----------



## Griffith_Tiffany (Aug 28, 2014)

Depends on they physician I currently work for 4 and a couple of them have it all on one report and there is a few that do separate reports


----------

